# Can you really get 70oz in your hydration pack



## wilbcol (Sep 26, 2008)

I have owned several compainies hydration packs. And in all of them if the blatter says it will hold 70oz I can never get that much in there. My latest is the Opsrey 70oz reservoir which I can get about 50oz in before it runs back out the the filling mouth. Just curious if anyone else has experenced this?


----------



## Diaonic (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the antidote 70oz and I had this same conversation the other day, I can only get like 60oz in there and most of the time I end up spilling some of it trying to get the cover on it.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

the trick is to lay it down to fill it. i can fill my 100oz antidote reservoir all the way to the lid without spilling it. i usually stick it under the ice and water dispenser for the fridge. having some ice in it helps to give it form and keep from flopping over when you pick it up.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

100 oz. in my Hydrapak bladder, no problem.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

wilbcol said:


> I have owned several compainies hydration packs. And in all of them if the blatter says it will hold 70oz I can never get that much in there. My latest is the Opsrey 70oz reservoir which I can get about 50oz in before it runs back out the the filling mouth. Just curious if anyone else has experenced this?


The newest versions of the Osprey 2L (70 oz) reservoir that came out in 2013 hold well over 70 oz. We have done the fill testing many times to confirm. The older reservoir were a little shy of 70 but should hold way more than 50 oz. As mentioned in other posts, try laying the reservoir flat while filling.


----------



## wilbcol (Sep 26, 2008)

I bought my Osprey in Feburay 2013 so I would assume it is a 2013 model, and it does not hold anywhere near 70oz. Just to confirm I will try to fill it again while it is laying flat to confirm the exact amount I can get in it before it runs out the fill top.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

wilbcol said:


> I bought my Osprey in Feburay 2013 so I would assume it is a 2013 model, and it does not hold anywhere near 70oz. Just to confirm I will try to fill it again while it is laying flat to confirm the exact amount I can get in it before it runs out the fill top.


If the reservoir is gray and silver then it is the 2012 model. If it is blue and red with the measurement marks on the front than it is the 2013 model.


----------



## wilbcol (Sep 26, 2008)

Just looked and I have a 2012 water reservoir, which is troubling when I purchased the the hydration pack in 2013. But, I did test to see how much it would hold and will only 59 oz. not the 70 as advertised. Just checked online and I would have to pay $35.00 for the 2013 blatter which supposedly holds the 70oz that mine was advertised to do. Not too happy about this....


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the club and just deal with it.

At least you can get a replacement bladder for 35.00...I didn't!!

I have a 2012 Manta 20 with the silver BS 3L silver bladder. My wife has a purple 2013 Viper (or whatever it is called). It is a great pack. However, the retention strap connected to the lid was so tight it was almost impossible to close (Barely turned). No problem, I will go to REI and switch it out. No dice!!! REI said call Osprey. F word!! On top of that I was going to buy a 2013 3L bladder for my Manta. Oops, REI didn't have any in stock. Once again, F word. Ok, the family was going camping/riding in 4 days. No time to order or get anything replaced. Hmmm, I can fix this. Bought a new Raptor 14 and gave the new (Functioning) bladder to my wife for her Viper. Took her screwed up/defective Osprey bladder and cut off the retention strap and put it in my brand new Raptor 14. Sh**y $100+ fix, but I got the job done. If I did not believe the Osprey packs are superior, I would would have thrown all three in the trash and would have bought some new Camelback's. 

Just my stupid hydration pack story.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

wilbcol said:


> Just looked and I have a 2012 water reservoir, which is troubling when I purchased the the hydration pack in 2013. But, I did test to see how much it would hold and will only 59 oz. not the 70 as advertised. Just checked online and I would have to pay $35.00 for the 2013 blatter which supposedly holds the 70oz that mine was advertised to do. Not too happy about this....


wilbcol,
It is not surprising that you purchased a 2012 model in February of 2013. Most shops will sell through existing inventory and then replenish with the newer models as needed. There is no hard date where all of the previous models are pulled off the shelf and replaced.

One of the reasons we updated the reservoir was due to the variance in volumes caused by inconsistent sewing on the backplate. If the lower capacity is going to be an issue for you, pm me or contact at [email protected] and we'll see how we can get you fixed up.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

JRS73 said:


> Welcome to the club and just deal with it.
> 
> At least you can get a replacement bladder for 35.00...I didn't!!
> 
> ...


JRS73,
Sorry you had to go through those troubles. I can't speak for the service or inventory at the REI store that you went to but it sounds like that reservoir retaining cap issue is definitely something that we can take care of through Osprey's All Mighty Guarantee Program. If you haven't already, please contact our warranty dept for a replacement. Even though you have already dealt with it, we want to make it right and get you a properly functioning reservoir like you should expect. You can contact Robyn Tuck directly in warranty at 866-314-3130 x1035. She is awesome to work with and will make sure that you get a new reservoir.

Jeff Fox
Osprey Packs


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I have an old bladder (so old I can no longer read the name -- bought at a garage sale) that's 128 oz -- a full gallon. I can pour about 1.1 gal if I hold it right while filling. Unfortunately it does not fit any of my current packs.


----------



## berettadave (Apr 24, 2012)

My camelback would hold pretty close to the 70oz advertised until I put my tools, first aid kit etc in it. Now the bladder can't expand enough to get more than about 50 oz in it.


----------



## wilbcol (Sep 26, 2008)

I have to say Osprey is a great company. They worked with me for a solution and now I have a bladder that will hold 70oz. with no issues.


----------

